# Making sure I'm on track



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

(Why do I feel like I'm the only one starting posts in here, surely I'm not the only newb?) 

Anyway, tonight I noticed two of the fish appear to have ich. blah. added quICK cure, then tested. Results are:

Ammonia: In the .25/.5 area. I still have a very hard time seeing the difference.

Nitrite- .25

Nitrate- Around 40/80 again, hard to see the difference


Is this "on track" for a cycling aquarium? *c/p* 

And just in case I havnt said it enough, Thank you ALL for your help. You have been a wealth of knowledge through all of this, and I've been spending more time here reading post after post than I have been on facebook, which is saying a lot haha You are really all such wonderful people and I'm luck to have stumbled into this little community


----------



## fish2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel the same as you, post, post, post. And, same I'm on here more than FB too. And, one more thing I agree with is the colors on the API chart are too close together to figure out. lol.

I hope you get everything worked out soon. You certainly can't be faulted for trying. I hope your tank cycles okay and all your little guys bounce back from the ick soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't feel like you have to start a new thread every time for the same subject.

Looks like your tank is on track and possibly could complete the cycle in a day or two.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh wow, how exciting! I figured I would still have a week or more of it. Going to concentrate on curing the lil fishies of their ich now, and patiently (ha yea right) wait for the cycle to finish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Be sure to treat them again,just to be sure.There is a very tough strain of ich out and quICK cure is the only thing I have found that deals with it,so good you got that med!

Good luck with the fishes,and the cycle!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably not worth saying cause it's kinda obvious, but I want to make sure - are you pulling the carbon out of your filter when you dose meds? Carbon filters out particulates like medications, odor-causing particles and particles that can turn your water cloudy, and also filter out fertilizers if you dose them like I do.

With Ich, elevated temperatures and a salt treatment help the fish as well. I've heard low 80's for the temp, and a regular (as per the box) dose of salt. The temp helps the existing protozoa morph, and the salt prevents any other protozoa from morphing and/or attacking your fish (or something like that).


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes i removed the filter cartridge, and I've cranked the heat up. Fish are already looking better. And I'm glad the quick cure is good stuff, I kind of just took a chance on it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like every thing's going great - sorry about the Ick though! Keep up with the partial water changes when ammonia and nitrite start to reach .25-.50 point.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I did a big cleaning/ water change last night, this afternoons readings are 

Ammonia:.25
Nitrate: 20 
Nitrite: .25

So that's all looking pretty good I guess right? I am almost ready to start putting serious thought into what else is going into the tank YAY


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd do another water change tomorrow to get the Ammonia and Nitrite from .25ppm down lower. Sounds like things are moving along!


----------

